
Ask HN: Good jQuery source code examples - bizon
Looking for good open source repos with a medium-to-rich UI written in jQuery only.
======
ezekg
WordPress's admin UI may be a good start:
[https://github.com/WordPress/WordPress/tree/master/wp-
admin/...](https://github.com/WordPress/WordPress/tree/master/wp-admin/js)

------
redxblood
I think that jQuery isn´t something that yuo need to look for good code
practices, rather it´s simply shortcuts to javascript functionalities.

Look at normal javascript pages, then try to rewrite them using jquery if you
really want to learn.

~~~
bizon
I see. I mean I'd like to know how to structure the JavaScript (jQuery) code
without involving heavy frameworks.

~~~
irlib
Then involve light (not-so-heavy) framework. E.g. Backbone.JS.

